
Show HN: GitHub stars history graphs (pretty sparklines, stars velocity) - medv
https://stars.medv.io
======
fiatjaf
I don't get it. How do you get that data? What does that queue mean?

~~~
medv
GitHub API. Velocity of adding stars.

